# shareware font viewer that allows EASY browsing of UNINSTALLED fonts?



## larry98765 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi All,

I've been on a fruitless quest trying to find a font viewer/browser that can quickly browse through a library of UNINSTALLED fonts. I've found a few that allow you to open one at a time, but when you've got disks full of them, this doesn't cut it.

I know the $100 apps can do this, but I'm lookin to save a few bucks.

Thanks


----------



## cabbage (Apr 8, 2003)

LemkeSoft's FontBook


----------



## larry98765 (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cabbage _
> *LemkeSoft's FontBook *



Thanks, cabbage. But I downloaded this and tried it out, it doesn't allow me to quickly browse uninstalled fonts. Instead, it requires me to select individual font suitcases, one at a time if they're not installed. I need something that will scour my disk (or even just work with a folder of fonts that I direct it to) and list, visually -- showing what the font looks like -- all the fonts in there, even if they're uninstalled. FontBook doesn't seem to do that. Unless I'm missing something? I tried it out and read the documentation.


----------

